# Hilfe ! Rechnung per Mail bekommen aber nie bestellt !!!



## Diiam0nd (4 Juni 2008)

Bitte helft mir, bin total durcheinander!!!
Hab heute in meinen Mail-Account geschaut und da war eine Nachricht im Spam Ordner von irgendeiner Firma namens "Bloodgod"...

Die schreiben folgendes:

Sehr geehrter Kunde, sehr geehrte Kundin!
Ihr Abbuchungsauftrag Nr. xxx wurde erfullt.
Ein Betrag von 6095.00 EURO wurde abgebucht und wird in Ihrem
 Bankauszug als "Paypalabbuchung " angezeigt.
Sie finden die Details zu der Rechnung im Anhang

Der Anhang trägt den Titel "Ihr Arbeitsvertrag"(??)

Hää? was soll ich denn jetzt davon halten! Da diese Nachricht im SPAM Ordner ist, denke ich mal, dass es sich um eine Verarsche handelt, und den Anhang möchte ich auch nicht öffnen!

Außerdem kommt die Firma aus Luxemburg, ich war niemals auf einer Seite dieser Art !

Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen oder sollte ich die Mail einfach ignorieren?
HILFE!!!


----------



## Diiam0nd (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe!rechnung Per Mail Bekommen Aber Nie Bestellt!!!*

.. was ich noch dazu sagen wollte: ich habe NIEMALS irgendwo im Internet meine Kontodaten eingegeben !


----------



## wahlhesse (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe!rechnung Per Mail Bekommen Aber Nie Bestellt!!!*

Hallo,

ich hoffe für Dich dass Du den Anhang *NICHT* geöffnet hast. In diesem Falle... dumm gelaufen, Dein Rechner ist verseucht und sollte neu installiert werden!

Diese Mail war eine SPAM-Mail mit angefügtem Trojaner.
Guck mal hier:
Gefälschte PayPal Rechnungen unterwegs

Dir wurde also nix abgebucht.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe ! Rechnung per Mail bekommen aber nie bestellt !!!*

Dito 

Paypal Spam verunsichert Internetnutzer « Nicht spurlos


----------



## Diiam0nd (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Hilfe ! Rechnung per Mail bekommen aber nie bestellt !!!*

Dankeschön für eure schnelle Antwort ! 

Nein,natürlich habe ich den Anhang nicht geöffnet, weil ich ja erstmal ein Feedback haben wollte ! Ich hatte halt noch nie mit solcher SPAM zutun aber im ersten Moment ist man natürlich erstmal erschrocken !

In zukunft weiß ich aber Bescheid, wenn solche Mails wieder kommen!

Danke für eure Hilfe ! :smile:
Lg, Nadine


----------

